

Things Every JavaScript Developer Should Know - akbarnama
http://ilikekillnerds.com/2015/03/things-every-javascript-developer-should-know/

======
Vheissu
Great article. Surprisingly refreshing to see a long-form post about
Javascript. I know it isn't exactly the sexiest of languages, but I agree that
developers should make an effort to get familiar with its inner workings a
little better.

I believe thanks in part to frameworks like Angular and even libraries like
Reactjs, developers are starting to dig deeper and learn more about Javascript
than just jQuery and its methods which usually hide the complex or sometimes
they make it more complicated than it needs to be.

We need more of these articles. Took me a while to read, but it was well worth
it.

------
mobinni
Very nice, as a junior front-end developer just out of school I found this
very insightful and helpful. I knew a lot already, an interesting read
nonetheless! Keep it up.

------
sachinchoolur
Thanks for the nice article..

